# Bad customer service!!!!!  Avoid burger king!



## deadheadskier (Feb 5, 2010)

So, I forgot my lunch today and figured I'd go to Burger King as I haven't had a greasy burger in a while.  I was very much looking forward to having my Whopper, my Way.....hold the pickle, hold the lettuce.

Well, as I sit down to enjoy my coronary inducing bit of heaven, I open the flip up Burger box and my Burger had BOTH Lettuce and Pickle on it!!!!!!!   

I go up to the counter and politely explain that I'm a loyal BK customer because I like how they will prepare my Burger my way and that I was disappointed to find Lettuce and Pickle on my burger.  Their response?  "Sir, can't you just pick the lettuce and pickle off of it."  Sure, I absolutely could, but darn it, you tell your customers that they can have it 'your way', even wrote a freakin' song about it!!!!  "Sir, you're being unreasonable, we're sorry for our mistake, but you clearly can remove the pickle and lettuce."  I left the burger on the counter and walked out. 

I will not be going back and I encourage others to avoid Burger King as well!!

/rant


----------



## jrmagic (Feb 5, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> So, I forgot my lunch today and figured I'd go to Burger King as I haven't had a greasy burger in a while.  I was very much looking forward to having my Whopper, my Way.....hold the pickle, hold the lettuce.
> 
> Well, as I sit down to enjoy my coronary inducing bit of heaven, I open the flip up Burger box and my Burger had BOTH Lettuce and Pickle on it!!!!!!!
> 
> ...




Hmmm 2 bad CR threads in the same day:roll:   :wink:

I havent been there in years but your right they did make the song.   That reminds me of the scene in Fast Times at Ridgement high when the customer tells Judge Reinhold working the counter that he isnt 100% satisfied with his burger until finally Judge tells him he is gonna kick 100% of his azz LMAO


----------



## Greg (Feb 5, 2010)

You shoulda went to Wendy's and got a double Baconator. That was your first mistake.


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 5, 2010)

DHS has the right idea though.  When you eat at fast food joints, you gotta take a routine menu item and make it as obscure as possible.  This way they make you a fresh burger (or whatever) instead of giving you one that's been sitting under the heat lamps.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 5, 2010)

Greg said:


> You shoulda went to Wendy's and got a double Baconator. That was your first mistake.



Wendy's fries blow...........


----------



## Greg (Feb 5, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> DHS has the right idea though.  When you eat at fast food joints, you gotta take a routine menu item and make it as obscure as possible.  This way they make you a fresh burger (or whatever) instead of giving you one that's been sitting under the heat lamps.



I think the heat lamps help the wonderful flavors meld together better.


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 5, 2010)

Greg said:


> I think the heat lamps help the wonderful flavors meld together better.


Dries out the "meat".


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 5, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> Wendy's fries blow...........



That's why you get the chili instead.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 5, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> That's why you get the chili instead.



you are a BRAVE man  :lol:


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 5, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> Wendy's fries blow...........



i disagree and have invited dave thomas to comment. i think wendy's fries RULE!  i ate wendy's in the delivery room when my wife was giving birth.. she took one look at me and puked on my shoes.


----------



## Glenn (Feb 5, 2010)

Contacting them now - to see if they'll post and give their side of the story...

:lol:


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 5, 2010)

Glenn said:


> Contacting them now - to see if they'll post and give their side of the story...
> 
> :lol:



be my guest!

617-861-3962


----------



## legalskier (Feb 5, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> I will not be going back and I encourage others to avoid Burger King as well!!



Have you considered contacting the Consumer Protection and Antitrust Bureau of the N.H.D.O.J?  :flag:  Sounds like this would be right up their alley:

_The Consumer Protection and Antitrust Bureau acts to protect consumers from unfair or deceptive trade practices in New Hampshire. When a business does not provide services or products, *misrepresents its services or products*, or does not provide quality services or products, the Consumer Protection and Antitrust Bureau may question the business practices and seek appropriate measures to remedy the situation on behalf of the State of New Hampshire._
http://doj.nh.gov/consumer/index.html

Of course, they might ask to see the "evidence," and unfortunately, you left it back on the counter in a huff.  :roll:


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 5, 2010)

Did you at least grab a couple crowns on your way out?


----------



## bvibert (Feb 5, 2010)

Did they try to charge you extra for the pickles once they realized their error?


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 5, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Did you at least grab a couple crowns on your way out?



that king dude with the big head in the TV commercials freaks me out a bit....


----------



## bvibert (Feb 5, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> that king dude with the big head in the TV commercials freaks me out a bit....



That's my cousin, he's actually very nice.


----------



## 2knees (Feb 5, 2010)

bvibert said:


> That's my cousin, he's actually very nice.



allegedly


----------



## Greg (Feb 5, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Did you at least grab a couple crowns on your way out?



I went to BK once and they were out of effin' crowns. I swore them off forever after that.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 5, 2010)

Listen you ass clowns THIS IS THE KING  don't mess wit me , or i'll get my boy the hamburlar after yer az


----------



## jrmagic (Feb 5, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> that king dude with the big head in the TV commercials freaks me out a bit....



Last year walking to work in Manhattan I see the cops chasing someone I was like WTF??? Turns out it was the king and they were filming a commercial LMAO


----------



## dmc (Feb 5, 2010)

Nice jab DHS...   Well played...


----------



## bvibert (Feb 5, 2010)

2knees said:


> allegedly



You calling me a liar!?!?!  :uzi:


----------



## Greg (Feb 5, 2010)

bvibert said:


> You calling me a liar!?!?!  :uzi:



A thread like this is not complete without a definition post:

Main Entry: li·ar
Pronunciation: \ˈlī(-ə)r\
Function: noun
Etymology: Middle English, from Old English lēogere, from lēogan to lie — more at lie
Date: before 12th century

: a person who tells lies


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 5, 2010)

dmc said:


> Nice jab DHS...   Well played...



the poor woman should sue BK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dmc (Feb 5, 2010)

Glad the mods are enjoying this...


----------



## bvibert (Feb 5, 2010)

Greg said:


> A thread like this is not complete without a definition post:
> 
> Main Entry: li·ar
> Pronunciation: \ˈlī(-ə)r\
> ...



Main Entry: def·i·ni·tion
Pronunciation: \ˌde-fə-ˈni-shən\
Function: noun
Etymology: Middle English diffinicioun, from Anglo-French, from Latin definition-, definitio, from definire
Date: 14th century

1 : an act of determining; specifically : the formal proclamation of a Roman Catholic dogma
2 a : a statement expressing the essential nature of something b : a statement of the meaning of a word or word group or a sign or symbol <dictionary definitions> c : a product of defining
3 : the action or process of defining
4 a : the action or the power of describing, explaining, or making definite and clear <the definition of a telescope> <her comic genius is beyond definition> b (1) : clarity of visual presentation : distinctness of outline or detail <improve the definition of an image> (2) : clarity especially of musical sound in reproduction c : sharp demarcation of outlines or limits <a jacket with distinct waist definition>


----------



## hammer (Feb 5, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> Wendy's fries blow...........


Sorry to admit this, but McD's has the best fries of them all.


----------



## 4aprice (Feb 5, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> that king dude with the big head in the TV commercials freaks me out a bit....



Especially, a few years ago, the one where he was in bed with the guy serving him breakfast.  That was disturbing.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Glenn (Feb 5, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> be my guest!
> 
> 617-861-3962




tel⋅e⋅phone  /ˈtɛləˌfoʊn/  Show Spelled Pronunciation [tel-uh-fohn]  Show (*Harpoon*) IPA noun, verb, -phoned, -phon⋅ing.
–noun 1. an apparatus, system, or process for transmission of sound or speech to a distant point, esp. by an electric device. 

–verb (used with object) 2. to speak to or summon (a person) by telephone. 
3. to send (a message) by telephone. 

–verb (used without object) 4. to send a message by telephone.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 5, 2010)

Was it Harpoons number???  If so, that's hilarious.  I looked up a 'rejection hotline number' for Boston and that's the number they gave me.  :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Feb 5, 2010)

hammer said:


> Sorry to admit this, but McD's has the best fries of them all.



No way, Burger King fries FTW!


----------



## Glenn (Feb 5, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> Was it Harpoons number???  If so, that's hilarious.  I looked up a 'rejection hotline number' for Boston and that's the number they gave me.  :lol:




LMAO! Nice score on the number!  

I just tossed the "Harpoon" in because IPA came over when I copied and pased the definition I found. Seemed to fit well. :grin:


----------



## 2knees (Feb 5, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Main Entry: def·i·ni·tion
> Pronunciation: \ˌde-fə-ˈni-shən\
> Function: noun
> Etymology: Middle English diffinicioun, from Anglo-French, from Latin definition-, definitio, from definire
> ...


----------



## Johnskiismore (Feb 5, 2010)

Wow, that's balls to say, 'Pick the them off yourself' after a specific request.

Yes, next time Wendy's DHS!


----------



## madskier6 (Feb 5, 2010)

Well now that we're posting images, here's one of my favorites.  It has nothing to do with the topic but I've been dying to post it.


----------



## andrec10 (Feb 5, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> So, I forgot my lunch today and figured I'd go to Burger King as I haven't had a greasy burger in a while.  I was very much looking forward to having my Whopper, my Way.....hold the pickle, hold the lettuce.
> 
> Well, as I sit down to enjoy my coronary inducing bit of heaven, I open the flip up Burger box and my Burger had BOTH Lettuce and Pickle on it!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



I dont eat BK anymore. If I do, I will Clear the room...:blink::blink:


----------



## bvibert (Feb 5, 2010)

2knees said:


>


----------



## jrmagic (Feb 5, 2010)

madskier6 said:


> Well now that we're posting images, here's one of my favorites.  It has nothing to do with the topic but I've been dying to post it.



That happens to be a freaking amazing Zappa album


----------



## jerseyrob (Feb 5, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> i disagree and have invited dave thomas to comment.


Hahaha!! Nice!!


----------



## bvibert (Feb 5, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> i disagree and have invited dave thomas to comment.



Are you using a Ouija board?


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 5, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Are you using a Ouija board?



i called the psychic hotline and John Edwards (psychic dude, not the politician), waiting for whomever can get in touch with Dave first.


----------



## dmc (Feb 5, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> i called the psychic hotline and John Edwards (psychic dude, not the politician), waiting for whomever can get in touch with Dave first.



Eat enough Wendy's and you could probably meet him face 2 face...


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 5, 2010)

dmc said:


> Eat enough Wendy's and you could probably meet him face 2 face...



they serve a lovely side salad...







Side Salad

Crispy and crunchy and just the right size. A vision of freshness. Salad greens and all your favorites: sweet, juicy grape tomatoes, crunchy cucumber and shredded carrots. Top it off with any one of our dressings, including some delicious lighter choices.


----------



## dmc (Feb 5, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> they serve a lovely side salad...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If I'm going to Wendy's - I'm getting a triple with fries..


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 5, 2010)

dmc said:


> If I'm going to Wendy's - I'm getting a triple with fries..



and a frosty, got to have a frosty.  

and on that note i'm off to do a little night skiing and there is a wendy's on the way so that's what we're having for dinner.


----------



## jaywbigred (Feb 9, 2010)

Glenn said:


> Contacting them now - to see if they'll post and give their side of the story...
> 
> :lol:





bvibert said:


> Did they try to charge you extra for the pickles once they realized their error?





2knees said:


> allegedly





Greg said:


> A thread like this is not complete without a definition post:
> 
> Main Entry: li·ar
> Pronunciation: \ˈlī(-ə)r\
> ...



Oh man, that had me laughing pretty good in the office. May have to go to Wendy's for lunch now. Hmmm.


----------



## Geoff (Feb 9, 2010)

I get this image of DHS doing a Mike Douglas "Falling Down"


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 9, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## noski (Feb 11, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Are you using a Ouija board?




Maybe Voodoo Lady could chat with Dave Thomas, RIP, for you. You know, put in a good word, maybe score some coupons.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 11, 2010)

I stopped at Burger King on my way home from skiing in our sick 3" blizzard, only to find a hand written sign on the drive through menu stating that they were closing at 6pm that day due to the bad weather.  Someone who must have been as displeased as me wrote "What bad weather?" on the sign.  I mean seriously, the storm was a dud, who closes BK because of a few inches of snow.  When they closed there wasn't more than a dusting on the ground... :smash:


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 11, 2010)

Are you hearing us King?!?!?!?!?  :smash:


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Feb 11, 2010)

Wendys has the best fries ever.
The fries from Mcdonalds taste the same a few days later(they still suck), and BK, is horrible as well.  To get the best fries, order them without salt.  They will make them fresh for you.  You can then salt them on your own if you desire.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 11, 2010)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Wendys has the best fries ever.
> The fries from Mcdonalds taste the same a few days later(they still suck), and BK, is horrible as well.  To get the best fries, order them without salt.  They will make them fresh for you.  You can then salt them on your own if you desire.



for real?

for the most part, I think ALL fast food fries suck.  I'm a bit of a fry snob though.  Wendy's, even when fresh lack 'crisp'.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Feb 11, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> for real?
> 
> for the most part, I think ALL fast food fries suck.  I'm a bit of a fry snob though.  Wendy's, even when fresh lack 'crisp'.



For real.  I love their fries.  My dream girl is a red headed pigtailed girl named Wendy.  If I meet one I will ask her to marry me on the spot!


----------



## bvibert (Feb 11, 2010)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Wendys has the best fries ever.
> The fries from Mcdonalds taste the same a few days later(they still suck), and BK, is horrible as well.



WRONG!!

BK's fries are the best out of those three.  The batter type fries they switched to several years back end up being nice and crispy most of the time.  Good fries need to have a crisp to them, IMHO.  

McDonald's are the worst though.



> To get the best fries, order them without salt.  They will make them fresh for you.  You can then salt them on your own if you desire.



This is correct.


----------



## hammer (Feb 11, 2010)

Best fries (pommes frites) I ever recall having were in a restaurant in Germany not too far from the French border...white, crisp, and delicious.  I'm sure they fried them in some sort of animal fat...


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 11, 2010)

hammer said:


> Best fries (pommes frites) I ever recall having were in a restaurant in Germany not too far from the French border...white, crisp, and delicious.  I'm sure they fried them in some sort of animal fat...



Most likely Duck Fat.  There is no better way to make French Fries than frying them in Duck Fat.

There's actually a restaurant in Portland, Maine called Duck Fat.  The owner is also owns Hugos and was named the best chef in New England this year by the James Beard foundation, which is the highest culinary achievement a chef can get.

http://www.duckfat.com/

I am 100% anti-chain restaurant.  That said, if Rob were to franchise this concept, he'd be filthy rich.


----------



## Geoff (Feb 11, 2010)

I had pommes frites at lunch last Friday in Sherbrooke, Quebec.  A different world from the soggy fast food version.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 11, 2010)

bvibert said:


> I stopped at Burger King on my way home from skiing in our sick 3" blizzard, only to find a hand written sign on the drive through menu stating that they were closing at 6pm that day due to the bad weather.  Someone who must have been as displeased as me wrote "What bad weather?" on the sign.  I mean seriously, the storm was a dud, who closes BK because of a few inches of snow.  When they closed there wasn't more than a dusting on the ground... :smash:



I ran into the same thing last night, planned on stopping at Five Guys Burgers only to find they were closed. Ended up at Taco Bell with one of those $5 NBA boxes, regretting that decision today.


----------



## Cannonball (Feb 11, 2010)

So you are OK with bacteria laden genetically altered chemically infused artificially flavored unethically farmed unsustainably produced beef like substances?  But you are going to avoid BK because there was a pickle on it?  I guess we all have to take a stance at some point in our lives.  Glad you found your cause.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 11, 2010)

Main Entry: fa·ce·tious
Pronunciation: \fə-ˈsē-shəs\
Function: adjective
Etymology: Middle French facetieux, from facetie jest, from Latin facetia
Date: 1599

1 : joking or jesting often inappropriately : waggish <just being facetious>
2 : meant to be humorous or funny : not serious <a facetious remark>
synonyms see witty

— fa·ce·tious·ly adverb

— fa·ce·tious·ness noun


----------



## bvibert (Feb 11, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> Main Entry: fa·ce·tious
> Pronunciation: \fə-ˈsē-shəs\
> Function: adjective
> Etymology: Middle French facetieux, from facetie jest, from Latin facetia
> ...



Well played.


----------



## Glenn (Feb 11, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> Main Entry: fa·ce·tious
> Pronunciation: \fə-ˈsē-shəs\
> Function: adjective
> Etymology: Middle French facetieux, from facetie jest, from Latin facetia
> ...



allegedly.....


----------



## Cannonball (Feb 11, 2010)

Reminds me of Sarah Palin's understanding of satire http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2010/02/09/colbert-sarah-palin-is-a_n_454744.html


----------



## Geoff (Feb 11, 2010)

Cannonball said:


> So you are OK with bacteria laden, genetically altered, chemically infused, artificially flavored, unethically farmed, unsustainably produced beef-like substances?



I'll take mine extra-well done, pleeze.


----------



## Geoff (Feb 11, 2010)

Cannonball said:


> Reminds me of Sarah Palin's understanding of satire http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2010/02/09/colbert-sarah-palin-is-a_n_454744.html



We're "no politics" here.

Could you please reduce that down to about 10 words I can write on my palm with a sharpie?


----------



## Cannonball (Feb 11, 2010)

Geoff, did you actually go through the trouble to add punctuation to my quote?  How dare you!  That was written exactly how I intended it.


----------



## Geoff (Feb 11, 2010)

Cannonball said:


> Geoff, did you actually go through the trouble to add punctuation to my quote?  How dare you!  That was written exactly how I intended it.



And the version with the commas and a hyphen inserted is exactly how I intended it.


----------



## Cannonball (Feb 11, 2010)

Geoff said:


> We're "no politics" here.?



That wasn't 'politics'.  S.P. quit the biz.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Feb 13, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> I ran into the same thing last night, planned on stopping at Five Guys Burgers only to find they were closed. Ended up at Taco Bell with one of those $5 NBA boxes, regretting that decision today.



You mentioned two of my favorite fast food places.  Five Guys burgers are some of the best burgers anywhere, fast food or not and I just like TB occasionally.  BTW I had the best Whopper I ever had in the Halifax, NS airport terminal.  It didn't have that distinctive BK flavor and just tasted fresh, even the lettuce, pickles and tomatos looked fresh.


----------



## severine (Feb 13, 2010)

ERJ-145CA said:


> You mentioned two of my favorite fast food places.  Five Guys burgers are some of the best burgers anywhere, fast food or not and I just like TB occasionally.  BTW I had the best Whopper I ever had in the Halifax, NS airport terminal.  It didn't have that distinctive BK flavor and just tasted fresh, even the lettuce, pickles and tomatos looked fresh.


We tried to see what all the fuss was about by stopping at a Five Guys one day. It was like 2:30PM and there was a line to the exterior door. We pulled right out of that parking lot and went elsewhere.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Feb 13, 2010)

severine said:


> We tried to see what all the fuss was about by stopping at a Five Guys one day. It was like 2:30PM and there was a line to the exterior door. We pulled right out of that parking lot and went elsewhere.



It's worth the wait.


----------



## severine (Feb 13, 2010)

ERJ-145CA said:


> It's worth the wait.


I imagine, given the line at the unusual time of day. Still we were in a hurry that day and didn't have time to wait.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 13, 2010)

severine said:


> We tried to see what all the fuss was about by stopping at a Five Guys one day. It was like 2:30PM and there was a line to the exterior door. We pulled right out of that parking lot and went elsewhere.



Was tempted to stop on my way home from skiing today, there were a couple front row spaces at around 11.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 13, 2010)

I've heard fantastic reviews of Five Guys.  Haven't had the opportunity.  

Jeff, if you're in Boston, I recommend Uburger in Kenmore Square


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 13, 2010)

love 5 guys.. best burger place ever though is out west, In-and-Out Burger.  http://www.in-n-out.com/default.asp


----------



## hammer (Feb 13, 2010)

Speaking of fast food places out west...they need to get some Carl's Jr. places here in the east.  Think they would give McDs and BK a run for their money...


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 13, 2010)

hammer said:


> Speaking of fast food places out west...they need to get some Carl's Jr. places here in the east.  Think they would give McDs and BK a run for their money...



Carl's Jr is actually the exact same restaurant as Hardee's in the east.  Really weird.  Exact same restaurant, exact same menu for the most part; different names.  Unfortunately, there are none in New England.  Pretty odd that the 4th largest burger chain Hardee's/Carl's does not have a single restaurant in New England.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hardee's

great fast food burger joint.  In and Out I would rate only slightly better.

It amazes me that McDonalds and BK thrive or even survive for that matter, when such better options like Hardee's out there


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Feb 14, 2010)

5 guys is overrated, imho

in & out is good but tommy's is the best...it's the chili, brah


----------



## Mildcat (Feb 15, 2010)

*Hold the Needles!*

And DHS thought his service was bad... :-o

http://www.myfoxboston.com/dpp/news/local/man-sues-burger-king-over-needles-in-whopper


----------



## jaywbigred (Feb 15, 2010)

Imo, Five Guys and In-n-Out both make decent burgers, but neither lives up to the hype. The fries at Five Guys are excellent, however. I could do without the Biblical proselytizing at In-n-Out burger as well.

When I'm out west I prefer Fatburger--plenty greasy, in a good way, and no pretension. In the east, my fave is probably Fuddruckers. Lots of menu choices, and a great fixins bar. I love that they serve buffalo meat!


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 15, 2010)

Those who go to In and Out.  Ever order from the 'secret menu'??  

http://daviswiki.org/In-N-Out_Secret_Menu


----------



## bvibert (Feb 15, 2010)

Mildcat said:


> And DHS thought his service was bad... :-o
> 
> http://www.myfoxboston.com/dpp/news/local/man-sues-burger-king-over-needles-in-whopper



That's making my throat hurt just thinking about it!


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Feb 15, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> Those who go to In and Out.  Ever order from the 'secret menu'??
> 
> http://daviswiki.org/In-N-Out_Secret_Menu



yes, but it's no big deal...i prefer a regular ol chezburger to any of that


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Feb 15, 2010)

When is this thread going back to the DHS's inabilitiy to remove a pickle and lettuce from his burger to some fast food joint named Five Guys. Worst thread hijack ever!


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 15, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> Those who go to In and Out.  Ever order from the 'secret menu'??
> 
> http://daviswiki.org/In-N-Out_Secret_Menu



yup, double-double protein style was my meal.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Feb 16, 2010)

jaywbigred said:


> When I'm out west I prefer Fatburger--plenty greasy, in a good way, and no pretension. In the east, my fave is probably Fuddruckers. Lots of menu choices, and a great fixins bar. I love that they serve buffalo meat!



There's a Fatburger about 35 minutes from my house by the Rockaway mall in Jersey.  My wife and I ate there but we both liked Five Guys burgers better.  Apparently Fatburger is expanding east because my friend had Fatburger somewhere around his home in Brick, NJ.  And yes, Fuddruckers is great.


----------



## jaywbigred (Feb 16, 2010)

ERJ-145CA said:


> There's a Fatburger about 35 minutes from my house by the Rockaway mall in Jersey.  My wife and I ate there but we both liked Five Guys burgers better.  Apparently Fatburger is expanding east because my friend had Fatburger somewhere around his home in Brick, NJ.  And yes, Fuddruckers is great.



Had 5 Guys last night as a birthday dinner, and it was the best of my half dozen trips there so far. Bacon Cheeseburger from the location in Madison, NJ with cajun fries. The GF and I wanted to try the hot dog, which was decent. I only had a bite, saving my calories for the other stuff.


----------

